# Kohler Throttle Cable attachment point



## mooremco (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got a used 25 HP Kohler in a Craftsman rider - runs fine but does not seem to rev up like I thought it would...after using it for the first time, put the thottle lever down and turned it off. When I went to restart it, the throttle lever would not move. Took off air cleaner to see if I could figure out why - finally oomphed on lever quite a bit and it moved to full throttle.= position on dash, but throttle on carb did NOT move... Additional research showed there is one attchment (swivel) point for the throttle "bar", another for the choke and one for what appears to be some sort of governor...the throttle cable bar has three holes and the throttle cable is attached to the middle one. Took it off and the throttle bar revs the engine just fine when I push it with a screw driver...it appears the middle hole does NOT have any wear marks, so QUESTION... is it possible the correct attachment hole is the top one? I have looked online for hours trying to find a real clear diagram showing the correct attachment point - could not find one, so thought maybe this forum could help...Will really appreciate someone's insight and experience!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Does the top hole show any wear?? Does any hole show some wear?? Check the throttle cable where it is clamped to the engine house......if it has been moved you can usually see a clean spot. Pulling the throttle back and having it jam indicates something may be out of adjustment or the wrong hole is being used on the throttle plate. 

I own a Kohler....OEM recommends to shut the engine down at half throttle to prevent backfire.

If you need a service manual you can go directly to Kohler and enter the engine model into the search area. Kohler Engines: Owners and Service Manuals: Manuals and Maintenance They have entire service manuals free of charge.


----------



## mooremco (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to respond...in my inexperienced opinion, it does look like the top hole has a wear mark - it also looks like the throttle cable routing was originally on the same side of the engine as the choke cable, (now it is on the
the oposite side), but it is just a best guess at this point...interesting about the half throttle/back fire issue...my Craftsman manual says to cut the engine back as far as possible and let it run for 30 seconds before turning the key off. Again, thanks for your feedback...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You may have a fuel injected engine and I would go with the shut down procedure as instructed in the Sears manual. My Kohler is 10 years old and has a carburetor. If I don't shut down at half throttle I get a backfire.

BTW......welcome to TSF, mooremco. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## mooremco (Apr 8, 2015)

Finally found a clear diagram of the lever set up - http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2428_b.pdf...page 5-22 - however it shows all three of the possible mounting holes as being viable, but no discussion about choosing one...the cable is currently in the middle hole and will not open the throttle all the way - it also bends when I move the throttle to the low speed position...so, right now I have taken off the air cleaner and push the throttle open with a long blade screw driver - only lowering the revs when I am through mowing...what a hassle! 

Have also discovered the deck will NOT lower all the way - most likely installed wrong because it is absolutely brand new ...new belts, blades and pulleys as well as the housing.

Don't mean to turn this into a grip session, but it does seem to look like it...:banghead:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Good morning, mooremco.

If the cable bends (as in 'bunching up') you need move the cable to a closer hole. The throttle plate has reached its max position but the cable has not. Loosen the clamp that secures the bowden cable and see if the sheath is still under the clamp when you place the throttle in full fast position or dead idle. If it is, tighten the clamp (in full throttle or idle) and see how the engine reacts to the throttle control. If it works, you are done with that problem and can move on to the deck.

**The link looked good but didn't take me to the exact location on the Kohler website......:sigh:. If you had a B&S you'd be buying a manual......Kohler has their repair manuals online........free of charge.....:thumb:


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

A couple comments:

1) Once the cable wire is bent it will never operate properly. It will usually bind somewhere on the travel inside the liner specially at the clamping points.

2) I assume it is a CV25 from the reading of this. Those holes only allow for the use of throttle cables with different travels (throws).


----------



## mooremco (Apr 8, 2015)

This is becoming quite the educational journey! The throttle cable is a Craftsman part, not a Kohler one - the mounting holes are, as just reported, to accomodate different length cables - unfortunately, the problem is still presenting - so went to Sears and found one of the remaining Craftsman/Kohler combos - that unit used the exact same carburator lever assembly and the exact same dashboard lever...and the exact same cable - but its throttle cable was attached to the lowest hole - am going to move my cable to the lowest hole to see if it increases the throttle travel (it should), and then replace the darn cable if I can figure out how to get it out of the darn dash...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It should be a Craftsman part number......Kohler makes engines for many equipment makers and the cable length will be determined by application. 

If the cable has been kinked (bent) you will need a new one.......but, I have straightened out a few where they will work to satisfaction. The throttle is set when using a piece of equipment and adjustments to engine speed is rarely changed. I only use my throttle when getting off the mower to move an obstacle or when shutting the engine down after use.


----------

